# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  złośliwy nowotwór płuc

## carlos93

witam , Czy stosunek seksualny z osobą chorą na raka głównie chodzi mi o kontakt ze śliną może stwarzać jakieś niebezpieczeństwo rozwoju tej choroby u osoby  zdrowej.Zamierzam się przespać z dziewczyną i nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie konkretnej odpowiedzi.Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

rak nie jest zaraźliwy. Kazdy musi wychodować swojego.

----------

